# Stirling engine - Walking beam



## Chriske (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, first post here...

This is my first Stirling engine school project. 3 little locs have been made (gauge 1).
They all 3 have some difficulty maintaining speed in the curved part of the track. Next time I'll install bogie's to overcome this small problem.

My pupils had lots of fun making these engines.







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQAP9XQGnLY[/ame]


----------



## dsquire (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Chriske

Hi and welcome to HMEM. That is quite the little loco that you have there and it moves along at a nice pace. The workmanship looks to be first class as well. If you get a chance perhaps you could show us a few more photo's of some of the details of the engine. I am sure that there are many here that will be interested in learning more about this engine. 

It would be nice if you could tell us a bit about your school and the students that built these engines. Thanks for sharing this with the members. 





Cheers 

Don


----------



## ProdEng (Jul 3, 2012)

Great project for a school and well done getting the students involved in practical work rather just computers.

Jan


----------



## Ogaryd (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome Chriske,

 Great project for your students. I wish I had a teacher when I was in school to help build such an interesting little loco.

 Keep up the good work and tell us more.          Gary


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome Chriske and thanks for sharing this nice little loco. Great pictures and video. I too wouldlove to know more about your school and students as wellas the type(s) of equipment used to produce these.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Chriske (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for al the nice remarks,

I try to do my best and learn these youngsters all there is to learn using lathes, milling machines, drill press, etc... I also teach them Inventor (CAD drawing program).  And guess what, most of them really like to do this all. Btw it's a school in Belgium were I teach. Age of my pupils is between 14 and 18 years. I also try to learn them to think out of the box, find solutions were necessary ....
The moment I started this profession I was determined not to do it the same way my teachers did it when I was at school, 40+ years ago. Back then I made a hammer in the workshop...! 

My pupils are very proud showing there projects during Open Door. You should have seen them during maidenrun of their loco's this schoolyear. They were jumping up and down like 5 year old shouting 'yes..! we did it...!'
For me it's not a profession, it's a hobby. You cannot imagine how much fun I have...!

This is how our Open Door looked like last year :
http://gti-duffel.be/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=144&sid=a8c7a6b14c2de1405aa8752dd20c5629
Back then most of it was remote controlled. It took us 5 days and nights to set this up..!
From this year on we go back to basics. So no more electronics, no remote control, no switches, no boots and bridges anymore, etc... 
From this year one all projects will be Stirling driven.

Another movie while assembling/testing the loco's :
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9R1SGWA6FE[/ame]

Chris

Special thanks to Dirk Wijns and Wim van Hest for all the information regarding Stirling engines I got from them.


----------



## kutzdibutz (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow! Now that is one class to be proud of to have been to!! :bow:

Keep it up! Your're a role model!

Cheers, Karsten


----------



## BCE (Jul 9, 2012)

Stirlings that do something! I could watch those all day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chriske (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks again guys for all the nice comments.
Now that I come to think of it, I should have posted this topic in the 'Team builds' forum... ;D

Chris & 'crew'


----------

